# Cranberry tablets for UTI's?



## bianca

Hi all,

I think Molly may have another urinary tract infection again ( vet first thing in the morning) but has anyone ever tried giving cranberry tablets to their dog to prevent this? My partner is a paraplegic and gets constant UTI's and cranberry does nothing for him and we have a million bottles of the stuff here so it got me thinking...scary I know  I just googled it and saw that the recommended dose is 400 Mg per 20 pounds daily, would this be right? If so would it be OK to give with fish oil and Vit C? I am not planning on trying until she is better and I will ask the vet tomorrow but thought I would seek advice from here  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gib Laut

I know humans who have tried cranberry tablets, with no results. I believe it needs to be pure juice in order to be effective; though I have never had one so haven't tried it!lol It is important to determine why she is getting the recurring UTI's, treating the symptom isn't treating the source. 

In the interim, you can try 2 tbsps of organic apple cider vinegar added to the water dish daily (there are more benefits to ACV than helping UTI's also).

Cantharis is a homeopathic remedy indicated for UTI's, you can find the pellets at some grocery stores and health food stores.

PS you can add the vitamin C and fish oil with this....


----------



## onyx'girl

I think vitamin C is just as effective as cranberry. I personally had a UTI and started with EsterC, it cleared up before my dr appt.


----------



## LisaT

cranberry in particular inhibits the bacteria adhering to the bladder wall. vitamin c alters the ph to make it less hospitable to bacteria. I have never seen any reference that vit C can alter the adherence the way that cranberry can, but maybe it's out there. I do think that they do different things.


----------



## bianca

Thanks for all the replies  My vet is researching this for me too. But it turns out that she doesn't have a UTI. Still not sure what is wrong with her yet though...waiting, waiting, waiting for test results 

Jane thank you, I may get some for Brad to try. It certainly is worth a shot!

Gib laut, thank you that is something I will keep a note of and try if there is a next time! Do you happen to know if that has the same benefit in humans too?


----------



## Gib Laut

bianca said:


> Gib laut, thank you that is something I will keep a note of and try if there is a next time! Do you happen to know if that has the same benefit in humans too?


Yes, it does....a remedy is selected by the specific symptoms present, regardless of the species used on. They are very safe and although rarely, but when my dog needs any remedy and he hears the container rattle, he runs right over....he thinks it's a treat!

What are her symptoms?


----------



## bianca

Thank you for taking the time to write  Well she has has poop issues since the 22 July, I did start a thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...has-upset-tummy-any-suggestions-please-2.html and since then she has been back to the vets for blood and fecal tests.Blood work fine and still waiting for the fecal results. She had returned to her normal hyper self so that was great but grrrrr this morning Miss Molly renewed her subscription to the  club  Yellow, mushy and mucous (that part was orange). Rang the vet and he still does not have the fecal results back. So she started a 10 day course of Metrogyl tonight. She seems totally fine, full of energy and her usual hyper self, in fact I had both her sisters here for a while today and she was the one raring to go. I have fingers crossed that the test shows something.. Back on scourban and still just chicken and rice and some gatorade.


----------



## Gib Laut

thx....ya, doesn't sound like a UTI....the stool color indicates an imbalance in the GI system somewhere....can be something like Giardia (btw the tests have a very high level of inaccuracy) or even colitis. Slippery elm is highly effective with loose mucous like stools, so is adding psyllium husks to each meal (bulks the stool). That and a diet change worked wonders with our female with colitis. I would add probiotics when giving antibiotics to help restore the good flora. If it is something like colitis, it is very susceptible to stress in the beginning of treatment.....and can come and go with no apparent cause.


----------



## bianca

Sorry I forgot to mention that her urine was tested so no UTI. And I have been giving her a probiotic. This dog is getting better nutrician than me at the moment! She was treated for Giardia so I really don't know what to think of now. Hopefully the antibiotics will do something and then see what the tests do or don't show. The vet has suspected enteritis from the beginning???psyllium husks is that similar to metamusil? And would that be Ok to give her with the meds? Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Gib Laut

bianca said:


> psyllium husks is that similar to metamusil? And would that be Ok to give her with the meds? Thank you so much for your help


very similar....available in bulk usually at health food store.....it's a high fiber product so don't give them at the same time, at least 2 hours apart, ours gets one teaspoon per meal....but, yes it should be fine. And, no prob. just hoping she feels better soon!


----------



## bianca

Gib Laut said:


> very similar....available in bulk usually at health food store.....it's a high fiber product so don't give them at the same time, at least 2 hours apart, ours gets one teaspoon per meal....but, yes it should be fine. And, no prob. just hoping she feels better soon!


Thank you again! Now her poops have gone back to having shape but are still yellow and ORANGE!!!!! Grrr so frustrating not to know what is going on


----------



## Gib Laut

frustrating!....what have you done so far/ doing presently? The orange is probably bile still in the system because stool is passing through too quickly. Normally, the stool would not pass that fast and the bile would be a brown color while exiting. The digestive system is still out of whack....I re-read your previous post and there seems to be a lot going on with her. I also noticed you were in the midst of a food change in the last post. I'm inclined to consider colitis (which has a tendency to come and go at will) and wonder about a relation to food and environmental allergies due to the ongoing conjunctivitis and ear infection issues.


----------



## bianca

Gib Laut said:


> frustrating!....what have you done so far/ doing presently? The orange is probably bile still in the system because stool is passing through too quickly. Normally, the stool would not pass that fast and the bile would be a brown color while exiting. The digestive system is still out of whack....I re-read your previous post and there seems to be a lot going on with her. I also noticed you were in the midst of a food change in the last post. I'm inclined to consider colitis (which has a tendency to come and go at will) and wonder about a relation to food and environmental allergies due to the ongoing conjunctivitis and ear infection issues.


Thank you for your thoughts  Just googled colitis and it sounds like you could have hit the nail on the head. Today her stools were yellow, orange and GREEN????? Formed and firm. She still seems absolutely fine thank goodness. I called the vets this morning to let them know about the new fashionable shade and still no results yet from the fecal  

So to date, this has been going on for about three weeks and we have done urine, blood and fecal tests. She has had treatment for giardia ( 3 days of drontal), she has been on chicken/rice for 3 weeks, Gatorade (small mixed with water), scourban twice a day, and now metrogyl since Friday. She also gets Vit C , E and fish oil every day. She has pretty much been on home detention since this started as I didn't want her to pick up anything while unwell, although I did feel sorry for her and take her to the beach on Saturday. She hasn't vomited at all and has lost over 2 kilos in the 3 weeks although I put that down to the chicken/rice.

I will chase the results again tomorrow and mention colitis too thank you


----------



## Gib Laut

thx...based on that I would really guess some form of IBD. This can be caused by an initial infection, parasite (like Giardia) or allergy. Dietary treatment is very successful once the initial flare up is controlled and you wean off the pharmaceuticals; does take a little time. We have a female that went through a similar issue; hers flared up due to a food allergy, stress and a few unknown reasons. She is controlled entirely by diet and has not had a bout in almost two years now I think... she also gets psyllium daily and if there is an issue slippery elm and a homeopathic remedy control it quickly. If you are interested, you can PM me an email address and I can send you a link to download a document on the nutritional management of IBD in dogs. It also provides a comprehensive over view of the disorder and is written by a PhD in nutrition. In the very least it gives you some good information.


----------



## bianca

Just PM'd you thank you so much!


----------



## Miss Molly May

Geeze Bianca I really hope your sweet Molly Moo gets better soon!!


----------



## jakeandrenee

Hope you get it worked out soon!!!


----------



## bianca

Miss Molly May said:


> Geeze Bianca I really hope your sweet Molly Moo gets better soon!!


Yah your back!!!! I've missed seeing and hearing about Miss Molly May! I bet she is huge now? Thank you, me too!


----------



## Miss Molly May

bianca said:


> Yah your back!!!! I've missed seeing and hearing about Miss Molly May! I bet she is huge now? Thank you, me too!


I guess lots has happened in the last few week!!! It really sucks when our babies have issues!!!!! Don't forget our deal!!!!


----------



## bianca

Miss Molly May said:


> I guess lots has happened in the last few week!!! It really sucks when our babies have issues!!!!! Don't forget our deal!!!!


I'll wait until this is sorted then the swap is on!

Thanks Renee


----------



## bianca

Well the reason why I haven't got her fecal results back is they are in SACREMENTO USA???!!!! I'm in Australia! Molly's  are in the land of the free!


----------



## onyx'girl

And the home of the brave! What a journey, too bad you couldn't have personally delivered it(fresh with Molly) and take a vaca while doing so!


----------



## bianca

onyx'girl said:


> And the home of the brave! What a journey, too bad you couldn't have personally delivered it(fresh with Molly) and take a vaca while doing so!


Hahaha exactly...and it probably wouldn't have cost a lot more either


----------



## bianca

Grrrr my poor puppy, she has been biting the base of her tail tonight and will not let me touch it to look. Just fed her a small meal for distraction and shone the torch on it and it's raw a couple of centimeters in diameter. I keep trying to look closer (ie part the hair) to see more, but she's super sensitive now  Back to the vet in the morning. My poor girl, if she keeps at it I will take her to the after hours clinic to get something for her.


----------



## Gib Laut

biting at the base of the tail can be a sign of allergies.....however, considering the issues your girl has had with loose stool and GI irritation I would also suggest it could just be an irritation based on that; continuous moisture in the anal area due to liquid stools or diarrhea can cause this.....when there is upset in one system, we can also see symptoms in others.


----------



## bianca

Gib Laut said:


> biting at the base of the tail can be a sign of allergies.....however, considering the issues your girl has had with loose stool and GI irritation I would also suggest it could just be an irritation based on that; continuous moisture in the anal area due to liquid stools or diarrhea can cause this.....when there is upset in one system, we can also see symptoms in others.


Thank you  I am just trying to download a photo I just took of it to see what someone thinks....blinkin computer is on the blink  It just seems strange (as always the case with us) that it wasn't there last night. Oh and when I said base of her tail, it is on the top at the base of her back...it's late and I can't for the life of me remember the correct terminology.


----------

